# drinking and tv



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 21, 2006)

so you've partied the night away and yu've had a lot to drink. You stubble into your house with kerbab in hand flob down into your fav arm chair and turn on the box, the first thing that appears you watch and it happens to be a film you have never seen before and its amazing. Unfortunatly in your drunken state the next thing you remember is waking on your chair the grease from your kerbab has soaked through to your best jeans and crime of all crimes you can't remmeber the name of that great film you fell alseep watching only a part of it stays in your mind. Has it happened to you, its happened to me a few years ago. 

Its was a kung-fu movie a hong kong style film badley dubed but great action. The two stars were masters of there chosen styles but they were disabled or less abled (not sure of the correct PC term sorry no offence). One was a master of foot works high kick blocks with legs knees amazing leg work because he had no arms. the second was amazing hand work block hits fast fist, but had no legs. At first they fought each other then secondly they teamed up and became unstopable. I was very drunk but I watched with a mate in a similer state and we can both only remmeber the same info. Can anyone help.

If anyone else has suffered the same fate maybe ppl can help you too,


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 21, 2006)

Never had the misfortune of seeing this drunk or sober, but it's the "Crippled Masters" 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0122029/


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 21, 2006)

argh so it was **** the curse of watching tv while drunk I doubt very much if I will follow it up and watch it, it seems well rubbish


----------

